# Cannot save: Folder marked as read-only



## Mystery (Dec 14, 2006)

I recently reformatted my domain controllers and recreated all usernames in active directory.
I've also re-established all permissions, however, whenever a user tries to save, they get the following error message 'cannot save '<path>:' folder is marked as read-only'.

I've tried granting the users full access to all folders in their path but to no avail.

Any idea what might be causing this problem??
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SafeFromSites (Feb 2, 2007)

did you check the owneship of the folder? as in security tab then advanced at the bottom


----------



## Mystery (Dec 14, 2006)

*I fixed it*



SafeFromSites said:


> did you check the owneship of the folder? as in security tab then advanced at the bottom



I reset the sharing on the first folder in the path to everyone and that took care of it.

Thanks.


----------

